# Blue and pink tongue?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone else have a goat with a tongue like this? My buck, Dante, had a tongue that is half blue and half pink, like a Chow Chow's tongue.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy has blue speckles on the tip of her tongue


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

hmmm never seen it on a goat, chows, newfoundland and shar peis but that's it. No mistaking who he is


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

First of all my buck is named Dante too. My doe Victoria has a tongue like that.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a a doe with a totally blue tongue, and then a doe with a large blue spot on the tip, and her kids always have it too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a doe like that too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My wether Teddy has a half blue and half pink tongue


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My doe Sydney has a mostly pink tongue with black spots


----------

